# Arboleas



## blue harvey (Aug 30, 2012)

Can anyone give me some idea about living in arboleas is there still land grab going on there, it looks like you get more house & land for your money in arboleas, is it reasonably safe in that area, as you can see we haven't completely settled on what area is best for us, still looking but we will get there .


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Be very careful that your house is legal in the Almeria area, there are lots that aren;t. Do not use a solicitor your agent suggests.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

blue harvey said:


> Can anyone give me some idea about living in arboleas is there still land grab going on there, it looks like you get more house & land for your money in arboleas, is it reasonably safe in that area, as you can see we haven't completely settled on what area is best for us, still looking but we will get there .


We live in the Arboleas area, 7km up the Arroyo Aceituno, and to our knowledge there has never been “land grab” here. Yes, there have been illegal builds (as in many parts of Andalucia) but the Arboleas town council are trying to get every property in their area made legal and, I believe, are close to it.

My advice would be to go the town hall for a chat with one of the three English councillors who will tell you all you need to know about any property you are interested in. Having said that, I strongly recommend that you rent first (there are good rentals here) to give yourself time to see if you like the place and how things work here.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


Doggy


----------



## blue harvey (Aug 30, 2012)

owdoggy said:


> We live in the Arboleas area, 7km up the Arroyo Aceituno, and to our knowledge there has never been “land grab” here. Yes, there have been illegal builds (as in many parts of Andalucia) but the Arboleas town council are trying to get every property in their area made legal and, I believe, are close to it.
> 
> My advice would be to go the town hall for a chat with one of the three English councillors who will tell you all you need to know about any property you are interested in. Having said that, I strongly recommend that you rent first (there are good rentals here) to give yourself time to see if you like the place and how things work here.
> 
> ...


Thanks doggy much obliged sounds good the English councilors
Blue harvey


----------



## blue harvey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Be very careful that your house is legal in the Almeria area, there are lots that aren;t. Do not use a solicitor your agent suggests.


Thanks for the info
Blue harvey


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

+1 for what doggy said. The assistant mayor will tell you exactly the legal status of any property you are proposing to buy.


----------

